# 1 cup in grams? help



## jimm (Jan 17, 2015)

got a diet plan here for cutting iv built up a good amount of muscle and I stay lean eating junk so I want to finally get ripped this year... some of the measurments have been written down as 2 cups of rice... how many grams is in a cup?


----------



## dogsoldier (Jan 17, 2015)

The units of measure are different.  A cup is volume and of course gram is weight. What I am saying is there is no fast rule.  The stubby short grain rice weighs more per cup that long grain. 
You asked about rice, one cup of long grain rice is 200 grams.  How do I know this?  I googled it for you.


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 17, 2015)

Grams?  

The only thing I weigh in grams is fucking pot bro.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 17, 2015)

2 cups of rice is going to weigh (grams) different than the same volume of rocks.


----------



## jimm (Jan 18, 2015)

so nobody knows? 2 of my meals require 2 cups of rice.. Im from uk for me its easier to way everything in grams and yeah I guess no one can give me a good answer,, 200grams is what I got of google aswell hmm. my 3rd meal is 5oz of chicken and 2 cups of brown rice, meal 6 is 2 cups of rice aswell I guess I can weigh every thing else down to a gram I guess I will weigh everything else and workout what the weight by fitting it into my maros cheers anyway guys


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 18, 2015)

Get yourself a little food scale.  You are going to need to measure out sweet potatos when you get sick of rice or want to mix it up.  You know what...I will meausure out a cup of rice for you bro...hold on...

alright I measured a 1/3 cup holder to set the scale at zero with the holder on it.  Then packed the 1/3 cup full of rice.  I mean jam packed.  Came out 50.3 grams.  So times 3, 1 cup of cooked long grain white rice weights 151 grams.  50 grams of sweet potato is like a medium handfull cooked.   Like half a sweet potato roughly.  

Just get a decent food scale.  I actually used my little digital...dime bag scale.  It is way more sensitive than the ones to weigh post office packages.  But the post office scales are good for meat.  Bigger items.

Have a nice day.


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 18, 2015)

jimm said:


> got a diet plan here for cutting iv built up a good amount of muscle and I stay lean eating junk so I want to finally get ripped this year... some of the measurments have been written down as 2 cups of rice... how many grams is in a cup?



And I think you are going about this the wrong way since grams is how you measure calories.  How many grams of rice do you want each meal to have?  That is the question.  Then you measure that amount out in oz or whatever you english people use.  Also I think I packed my 1/3 cup to much lol.  Cause I get 50 grams per 1/3rd cup and the internet gets like 66g in a cup.  Whatever.  Just get a food scale


----------



## jimm (Jan 23, 2015)

fucking confusing because just like a pair of titties, cups come in all shapes and sizes all this 2 cups of rice business would be so much easier to understand if ppl were just to say "60grams of rice" for example fuck I cant be the only person who thinks this is a flawed method... u wouldn't say one cup of chicken breast you would say 150grams for example so why this "1 cup"  term is thrown about is beyond me, it can vary so much its not precise atall every think else is weighed in grams on oz.... if u cant already tell im not a fan of the term "1cup" its to flawed... il get re written diet and get it changed to grams because its more precise... im done with this cup business really grinds my gears.. on a more positive note iv just cooked u some banana and cinnamon pancakes and they are amazing.. sweet potaoe and seasoned chicken breast up next with some family guy for me, good night fit fam cheers for you input


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 23, 2015)

A cup of cooked rice weighs about 150g.  Also 5oz.  There are 66 grams carbs per cup.  Whatever.  It goes by volume not weight.  A medium size soup bowl pretty full of rice.

Have a nice day.Dang...I could go for some KFC right about now.  Some rice and hot sauce too...


----------

